# Need information on bangkok



## Exsplat (Mar 13, 2013)

My partner and I are considering moving to Bangkok. He will need to find a job in Bangkok and I will continue working from the UK for the time being (two weeks in the UK and then two weeks in Thailand). 

We have been looking around at some apartments and have found a few Studios and One bed apartments for about 13000-20000THB per month. 

Can someone please tell us the cost of running an apartment in Bangkok? Eg. Electricity, water, telephone/internet and any taxes that we will be required to pay.

What is the procedure when renting an apartment? How much deposit does the landlord usually require?

What do other expats do for health insurance?

Does anyone have any information on work permits for my other half?

I would be grateful if any of you could help me out.

Thanks, xsplat


----------



## TrangDoan (Mar 13, 2013)

With the price from 13000 - 20000B/month, you could find easily a good condo in Bangkok, just the location a little bit far from center area as Sukhumvit. For apartment, they will cost you some more for their management services.
For electric, water, telephone, internet... with the condos, you can pay those fees directly to the government., much cheaper. For apartment, the management will cost you more for their services .
For electric, it depends on how often you use the air-cons... however it would be fine around 3-4,000B/m, for water: 400B/m, television depends on your selected channels, would say it cost 2,000B/month, telephone: 1000B/m, internet: 700B/month for wifi and high speed internet. 
Most of apartment in Bkk is fully equipped then you only move in with your belongings. You also need advantage lease agreement which protects your benefits about the penalty for payment late, right to terminate the lease.ect.. with 2 months deposits and 1 year lease. There are few owners accept for 6 months lease but the rent is higher. For the work permit, if your partner can find a job then his employer will take care of it and the work permit is given for the salary from 50,000B/month up. Do you have any idea with visa during stay in Thailand.


----------



## Exsplat (Mar 13, 2013)

Thanks for that. This will be a permanent move.


----------



## Exsplat (Mar 13, 2013)

What is an advantage lease? I have found an apartment on bangkokbesthome which is 18000thb a month. What other move in fees are likely to be added? Two months deposit?


----------



## cnx_bruce (Feb 2, 2010)

Xsplat. I would caution against selecting an apartment sight unseen and via the internet. Preferable to find and rent a cheap but reasonable place for one month and during that time look at apartments and talk to expats about the many potential pitfalls of renting here, plus getting a better idea of what is fair market value.

There are many bangkok specific web sites for expats and these generally feature ongoing threads about best value short term accomm (to choose your initial base). They also feature horror stories and details of what to be wary of when renting. 

I think Trang was just suggesting that there is a definite advantage in getting a formal lease agreement (in English!) and carefully reading it before signing. It amazes me how many expats don't hold a copy of their lease and/or don't know their rights/obligations under it. Don't assume anything based on previous experience with renting in other countries - for example many Thai landlords expect the tenant to take care of any/all maintenance problems during the tenancy.


----------



## Exsplat (Mar 13, 2013)

Thanks for getting back to me. 

Thankfully I wasnt born yesterday and already have a plan to move over and stay in a serviced apartment for a month or two whilst I look for an appropriate place to live.

Thanks for the advice on the lease as I can imagine things would only get messy without.

In general how much deposit is required? Is it one month or two?


----------



## Exsplat (Mar 13, 2013)

Also guys, I really like Sathorn area, which I know quite well. What other areas are similar to Sathorn?


----------



## TrangDoan (Mar 13, 2013)

as a normally practice, 2 months deposit is required but you can try to negotiate with 1 month deposit to see if it's work for small condo. Beside, you will have to pay fees for internet, television installations. (the pet control every month supplied free by landlord as lots of mosquito here). Maintenance fee during your stay paid by landlord but repairing fee paid by tenant.


----------



## Exsplat (Mar 13, 2013)

Thank you so much for your help guys.


----------



## Andrew Hicks (Jan 16, 2009)

You are very thorough in researching the accomodation question which is pretty easy, but surely the first thing is to secure the job... which is pretty difficult. Perhaps near impossible!

Forgive me!


----------



## davejones (Mar 29, 2013)

I used to live in a 1-bed condo in Silom. Within walking distance of everything I needed - food, cafes, supermarket, river (for boats to Chinatown), BTS, etc. Water was 200 baht per month, electricity 1500-2000 per month. Paid 2 months deposit to landlord. Got it back two days before we left. Nice building, nice staff. Loved living there.

Forgot - paid 500/month for internet.


----------



## carl_spencer (Apr 2, 2013)

Living costs vary by locations, proximity to BTS/MRT, floor etc besides the furnishings, number of rooms etc. Apartments around Silom, Sukhumvit, Lad Prao, are way more expensive than those of similar size and no of bedrooms in places like say Ramkhamaeng, Bangna & Rachada. Typically for 15,000 to 20,000 Bahts you should easily get a fully furnished 1 Bedroom + Living Dining in around Central Bangkok and a 2 Bedroom affair in the outskirts of Bangkok.


----------

